# Florida advice needed



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

OK so I am flying down to Orlando in early April for a week and would like to do some fishing. I will need to go with a guide cause I'm not taking any gear with me on the plane. So I have bass fished on lake toho one time and would do it again but am looking for advice on fishing the ocean,gulf,flats,party boats or pier. I've never done any of it or even been to these places. 
Also I will most likely be fishing by myself and would like to keep it under $400. 
I will be going out of either cape Canaveral or st.petersburg but don't know what to do as far as a charter.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

larry lazone is a good guide from ft meyers area, sea trout and reds when i went with him, he fished the bass pro circuit so he knows how to fish and is a great guy to fish with.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

http://banana-river.lagooner.com/fishing/gamefish/redfish.php

Some of the best redfish and trout fishing I've experienced!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Chromelander said:


> OK so I am flying down to Orlando in early April for a week and would like to do some fishing. I will need to go with a guide cause I'm not taking any gear with me on the plane. So I have bass fished on lake toho one time and would do it again but am looking for advice on fishing the ocean,gulf,flats,party boats or pier. I've never done any of it or even been to these places.
> Also I will most likely be fishing by myself and would like to keep it under $400.
> I will be going out of either cape Canaveral or st.petersburg but don't know what to do as far as a charter.


I fished mainly the west side St. Pete - north. I would tend to go east as it is closer. 

My suggestion is flats fishing, (personal opinion - just more fun). If you can adjust the timing of your trip at all you want big tides. That means you want a full or new moon. The 11th is the new moon. They will bite anytime but the bite is bigger on the big tides.

If you want a suggestion for the Tampa / St. Pete area send me a message. Shoeman's link looks good to me.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Are the party boats worth considering? Or are they a waist of money?


----------



## breminnie (Aug 14, 2012)

Some fish to be caught. Depends on where you get a boat. Some places/boats are better than others.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Chromelander said:


> Are the party boats worth considering? Or are they a waist of money?


I have never fished one. My opinion is you can do better (have more fun) with a private charter. The party boats are normally drop line fishing. There is nothing wrong with that, I just enjoy flats fishing more. It is more like bass fishing in Michigan. Flats you can cast, soak bait, or fly fish. 

When we were wintering there I got so I mainly waded the flats. All you need is a pair of shoes and a fishing rod.

They do a lot of kayak fishing down there also. You can look for a kayak guide as well. They are normally less expensive.


----------



## breminnie (Aug 14, 2012)

Agree with northernfisher! The biggest advantage with the party boat is cost vs a private charter. Again depending where you are heading there is wade & shore fishing options. We keep a boat down there so I'm always fishing from a boat.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

another vote for guide over party boat,, some of the party boats have locals that seem to think they own the hot spots on the boat.. had that while in texas fishing for tuna,, but us country boys fooled them and they came to us for some fishat the end of the day wade fishing is great if you have a place to do it.. a good guide will make your day enjoyable even if the fish dont bite.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been spending some time the last several winters in the St Pete Beach area and have done both private charters and party boats. I've always been with my dad who is handicap so we always do bottom fishing as casting would be difficult for him. With your budget, your best bet would be an inshore/flats trip, finding someone to do a split charter, or the party boat. If you go the party boat route, I'd recommend doing at least a 10-12hr trip. You'll get out to deeper water for a better variety and size of fish plus cut down on the number of less serious fishermen. I haven't been on this trip yet but have been giving it some thought - check it out to see if it interests you and fits in your schedule https://hubbardsmarina.com/12-hour-extreme-aboard-flying-hub-2/


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I like that 12 hour trip. I may try that one when I am down there. I was looking at it before and seem to be my best option. I see they let you use two rods, I suspect the rod rental would be double then.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

OK so I see if you go on a party boat, on a some piers or with a guide you don't need a fishing license correct? Doesn't make sense to me. But if you fish in your own boat or along the shore you need one. Is it only the "pay to fish" that you don't need a license cause they are commercial?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The boat carries your license. On your own you need one. Either a 3 or 7 day, or an annual.

There are 2 licenses. Salt and freshwater.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Chromelander said:


> OK so I see if you go on a party boat, on a some piers or with a guide you don't need a fishing license correct? Doesn't make sense to me. But if you fish in your own boat or along the shore you need one. Is it only the "pay to fish" that you don't need a license cause they are commercial?


I am not sure about the party boats. The inshore guides will have your license covered so you do not need to buy one. I would guess it is the same for the party boats.

Like Shoeman said there are fresh and saltwater licenses. In the past you did not need a license to fish from shore (Wading or pier fishing). That has changed and you now need a license to fish from shore. You do NOT need a snook stamp unless you intend to keep one. With the side limits that is pretty hard to do. Plus they used to call them soap fish.

Pier fishing would be an option. https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Skyway I do not know if they rent fishing gear. There is a small fee to fish. That time of year you would be good for King Mackerel, or Spanish mackerel. 

If you want to shore (Wade ) fishing the west side send me a message and I can suggest some spots.

If you want to do a party boat - again - look at the east side. The water gets deeper on that side a lot faster. Also something they do not tell you too often - the fish are bigger on the east side. It has to due with the currents.

Enjoy April is great time to be in Florida fishing.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Chromelander said:


> OK so I see if you go on a party boat, on a some piers or with a guide you don't need a fishing license correct? Doesn't make sense to me. But if you fish in your own boat or along the shore you need one. Is it only the "pay to fish" that you don't need a license cause they are commercial?


Some piers charge you a fee to enter and carry their own pier fishing license so you don't need your own. For example in the St Pete area, Ft DeSoto and Skyway piers you don't need a license. The Skyway pier also rents equipment (not sure about Ft DeSoto) as well as some of the bait stores.

In my experience, any charter you take includes the license.


----------

